# Watch out for false reports



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I was talking to some hunters at Harsens and they were saying they know people on this site posting false reports to make some area less crowded for place they are going to hunt. I think this is pretty sad that some would do such a vicious thing. If proven, they should get kicked out of this forum. This happened in fishing forum last summer too. If you know someone is doing that you should report him to moderator.


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

As much as I dislike lying if your doing your own homework it should not effect you. Also how do you know someone is lying? A couple seasons ago we were hunting and seen lots of birds, but just a few miles away seen very few. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I wish they'd permanently ban anyone that mentions a specific lake/spot/unit.

If you're to dam stupid as to believe everything on the Internet, tough titty.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Whatever
We have been limiting out on birds every day from the drainage ditch in the Walmart parking lot. But please, don't steal my spot.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> Whatever
> We have been limiting out on birds every day from the drainage ditch in the Walmart parking lot. But please, don't steal my spot.



Haha! So that was you with fast grass hung on the shopping cart in wally worlds parking lot? :lol:


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

Between duck hunters and stream trout fisherman i dont know which group is more tempermental.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I just pretty much assumed that all the reports, _in all the forums were false..._ 

Except for the LSC Ice Forum,,, I know for a fact that all those are true...:evil:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

KLR said:


> I wish they'd permanently ban anyone that mentions a specific lake/spot/unit.
> 
> If you're to dam stupid as to believe everything on the Internet, tough titty.


Yup Pos or Neg.. 

I cant blame these folks, its not the members so much as the lurkers


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> Whatever
> We have been limiting out on birds every day from the drainage ditch in the Walmart parking lot. But please, don't steal my spot.


AHAHAHAHA....if you could hunt there i bet you would limit out...its sad but true..:lol:


----------



## greenheadsmacker (Aug 14, 2008)

If it's crowded there this weekend, can I hunt the left end of your decoy rig?


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> Whatever
> We have been limiting out on birds every day from the drainage ditch in the Walmart parking lot. But please, don't steal my spot.


Snapped this pic 2 days ago whilst scouting my local superstore ponds. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

I think they should ban anyone that types the word ban here...... no wait a minute.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

D-Fresh said:


> Snapped this pic 2 days ago whilst scouting my local superstore ponds.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Big Rapids?


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Big Rapids?


Nope. I was wondering if someone would be able to guess where it was, kind of the reason I posted it. Further south and east...


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, what an original scam. We're all much too stupid to know what's going on out there.

The version I heard of was guys not taking birds to the check station, claiming 1 or 2. The odds of getting a good draw to get the same spot the next day are?....statisticians help me out here.

I could care less about numbers or spots. All I want to know is what species. The rest I (and we) already know.

Douchenozzle....


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> Whatever
> We have been limiting out on birds every day from the drainage ditch in the Walmart parking lot. But please, don't steal my spot.


Same thing here in Livingston County except Meijers is the hot goose spot!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Quack R (Oct 7, 2010)

JOHNNY A said:


> Same thing here in Livingston County except Meijers is the hot goose spot!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Dont forget the football field! With the pond next to it!


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

fsamie1 said:


> I think this is pretty sad that some would do such a vicious thing. If proven, they should get kicked out of this forum. If you know someone is doing that you should report him to moderator.


 This has to be right up there with some of the dumbest things I have ever read on this forum.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

I agree with Waxico. Been happening for years at Harsens and FP.

I'm just pizzed I've been stuck at work and dont' have any reports to lie about:evilsmile


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)

If you're too lazy/busy/poor to scout for yourself, I guess you get what you deserve. Maybe you could ask Obama to make duck hunting fair to everyone. Whining because you're too lazy/busy/poor doesn't solve anything. 

I for one would find it hilarious if someone posted a false report and a bunch of lazy/busy/poor duck hunters took the false advice and got skunked.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)

firenut8190 said:


> So just because I am poor I am dumb? I am poor becaue my wife got laid off from her job of 12 yrs because the place she was working at closed the doors. I do not over spend. I keep a roof over my wife and my 2 kids and food in ther mouths. I am an under paid public servent ( FireFighter / EMT)
> 
> So just because I am poor does not make me dumb. Lets turn this around... You are over weight beacue you eat to much!



hahaha....what you don't understand is I just got laid off after 15 years at the same place. 

YOU chose to have kids
YOU chose to feed your family
YOU chose to keep a roof over your head

If you cannot afford to scout on your own it is all on YOU

I'm not over weight, I'm fat.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)

gunsnrods said:


> *duckkillerclyde i dont really appreciate ur comments and from wat ive read there isnt another member that does either. take a hint dude! of the over 200 views of ur pick heavy duck thread nobody cared to comment about the great job u did or the thanx for sharing cause they see thru ur bs... ms would b a better place if u werent a member*


I guess you should talk to the administrator/owner/moderator if you have a problem with me. They are the ones who approved my account here.

I think the waterfowling community would be a better place if you weren't a waterfowler 
:gaga::gaga::gaga::gaga:


----------



## herblorentz78 (Jan 21, 2009)

Although duckkillerclyde comes across as a douche, he kind of has a point. I spend alot of time and money to hunt ducks and catch fish. If you see me at the launch and you aren't wearing a badge, you might only see a couple of my ducks. I will piss and moan about weather and ducks not cooperating with a limit in the boat you can't see. If you can't afford to scout don't expect to get accurate reports on the Internet. Get out there and try for yourself, or get ahold of someone on here and offer to pitch in gas money for them to take you along with them.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

i thought everything i read on internet was true
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)

herblorentz78 said:


> you might only see a couple of my ducks. I will piss and moan about weather and ducks not cooperating with a limit in the boat you can't see.



but that's not fair to the guy who's wife just lost her job and it's not fair to the guy with a house full of kids and it's not fair to the underpaid service workers. 


I mean c'mon hefblorentz78! you should probably just quit this site if you're going to talk that way! 
We don't need your kind around here!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Will somone just get rid of this complete POS, i imagine you are a joy to be around, this thread is absolutly b.s


----------



## kodiakkid (Dec 31, 2010)

Perch fisherman..................


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

D-Fresh said:


> I am completely and utterly shocked to see you have an account that has been suspended on another waterfowl forum.


c'mon stop it....that some fuuny funny stuff there......ANdy


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

the best and most efficent scouting ever....friends.....nuff said....


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

Getting back to the original post, if the ducks are not there, where are they going to be tomorrow? 
I'll be driving my E-class Benz towing a War Eagle out to LSC @ 6:50 a.m just shoot me the general area and what boat/blind you'll be in. I'll bring some espresso.
Your the breast,


----------

